# GERD, dysphagia and anxiety



## biggbill

My GERD symptoms are primarily difficulty in swallowing, "lump" in throat feeling and terrible bloating/pain. My doc prescribed Nexium and Donnatal, but the latter made my sleepy and seemed to numb my throat area. The result was even more difficulty swallowing followed by difficulty in breathing and accompanied by panicky feelings. I also feel like if I have gas trapped in my esophageous and I try to force it out, over and over again, in a spasm-like rhythm. It's aweful! Am I alone with these symptoms?


----------



## DavidLA

Hi biggbill,-I also had the lump sensation & lots of problems swallowing. It was probably one of the most painful experiences I've ever had. Eating became very difficult..and I lost lots of weight. I found that taking the PPI's, Carafate, and h2 blockers only made it worst!!My only advice to you is to consider going the alternative route. I basically started reading & experimenting with many different supplements. After a year or so, I found the right combo and the IBS Problems/acid reflux/dysphagia/anxiety was reduced 95%. In addition, I gained back all the weight I lost!There are many programs out there..from Dahlman,Brenda Watson, and you're own! You can get relief from these symtoms..Without taking MEDS!!Good Luck!!!


----------



## Dux

Hi! I am new here. I have periodic bouts of IBS-D with panic, but I have chronic GERD and am interested in any suggestions. What/who are Dahlman and Brenda Morgan?


----------



## dysilap

I also have had this lump feeling in my throat, it is a pretty new sympton, since i had had IBS for over 25 yrs. It is awful, I to feel like I need to burp or something. Is this Gerd? I keep trying to figer what I ate to make this happen, if it is not one thing with this it is another.My safe food list is getting smaller and smaller, I already starve all day at work, now this. I especially find eating bread products difficult.Though i do better if I stay away from starch foods, but hard long term, I tend to indulge onthe weekends. Something natural would be nice to use, tired of the meds hate depending on things.I guess I will do some more research and reading, at least nice to know not alone, Thanks, Laura


----------



## Meesh111

yes, that burp feeling for me is GERD. i have lots of upward pressure. for natural approaches, none significant worked for me. my doc recommended homeopathy (i am skeptical but she swears by it) and aloe vera juice and slippery elm. i am also interested in alternatives that worked...i am facing fundoplication surgery!!


----------



## overitnow

Hi Michelel,My symptoms were chronic indigestion from the first bite in the morning until bedtime. If it didn't calm down I could get a volcano-like reflux attack.I have been using a flavonoid complex called Provex CV since 1998. I began taking it to control a cholesterol problem I have had for years. It stopped the indigestion and reflux within a couple of months. (My wife started taking it a couple of months ago for her digestive problems and just this morning was talking about how much better she was feeling.) If you are up to another supplement before going the surgical route, drop me an e-mail and I will help you try this out. Not only did it stop my GERD but it also stopped my chronic D. (It has just been given US Patent protection from clinical work showing it stops arteriosclorosis, the original aim.)Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## 20486

Dear BigBill, I know how you feel, I was recently diagnosed with Gerd and I could not swallow solids since late April. I have difficulty in breathing feeling like I am not getting in enough oxygen. I have GAD for yrs now and now Ihave panic attacks aleast a couple a day. I have gas caught in the throat and try to get it up,but it sticks around for awhile to make me edgy. I can't sleep very well,I feel like I am on a carousel. My dr's don't encourage me muchthey say it is all in my head. I need to know that others are out there with the same thingsI have. Now I know there are. Keep up your chin and try to keep talking about it.


----------



## 16271

I've had the lump thing and major trapped wind for years... Until i found out i was suffering from IBS-C and D, and then GERD while travelling i just thought I burped a lot and had a lazy bowel (doc told me this when i was younger).I burb loads... my friends and family all know me as someone who has lots of gas, and when it gets bad, the lump in the throat thing or just can't get rid of the pressure i have tried things like Gaviscon or tums. It's the Calcium carbonate that helps me. It's just over the counter medicine, but if it's not too bad it helps me. I"m lucky that i'm not having to take stronger meds, and am hoping it doesn't get worse with age.Definately talking about it on websites like this helps, makes you realise you're not strange or alone in feeling not so good all the time.


----------



## 14310

Considering my original post about the lump in throat about 1 year ago, I find that it does increase with anxiety feelings. I wonder if self-help audio tapes would help? I would hate having to take medication for that. Comments anyone?


----------



## 22881

I too have a "lump" in the throat. However, I feel like it is more some of the food that I didn't swallow properly, and it just sits there, and I get really panicky and think that this food is slowly choking me. The doctor says that it is the acid I am feeling, but every time I swallow it feels like there is something stuck there. I have been diagnosed with GERD and started taking Nexium a week ago. The heartburn and that heavy feeling in the chest and the stomach seems to be getting worse. I don't know. I also have Panic attack disorder, so I am not really sure if this comes from my head like many other things.


----------



## 20660

First of all the donnatal has Phenobarb in it, it is supposed to relax you, for me it makes me climb the walls and have anxiety attacks. I have suffered from a lump feeling in my throat for a month now. No food gets stuck its like the food doesnt digest and comes back up. I have had this b4 and it vanished but this time its getting worse was scoped today see my other post..Good luck to you and I hope you find something that helps...


----------



## 23582

Hi,I am hearing many similar themes, gas, lump in throat, difficulty with swallowing. The latter two can be indicative of advanced GERD. I had terrible GERD - heartburn, gas pressure, etc. for many years. I found that controlled carb dieting was the absolute answer to my problem. I was curious about this incredible cure of my symptoms and bagan researching why excess carbs might be responsible for GERD symptoms. I am a Ph.D. microbiologist and came up with a theory involving gut microorganisms, gas pressure from microbes consuming carbs that leads to reflux in those with weakended LESs. I wrote book tailoring controlled carb dieting to GERD sympom control. This approach works amazingly well. Has anyone had luck with this approach?Thanks,Norm


----------



## 16850

HiI've had the lump in the throat thing for 7 weeks now,the burning and for the last 6 weeksbeing sick every morning about 5am,which lasts about 3/4 hours, and at the moment don't know what to do I'm depressed,and haven't been able to work,so think I'll be out of work soon to.Doctor given me 20mg of Nexium,but then changed it to 40mg but i can't function on that dose,I get very dry throat which makes me feel worse.And now panic attacks,I'm so scared at the momment I don't think I'll ever be well again.Can anyone help I feel lost at the momment.


----------



## 23582

SueUK,Sorry to hear you are having trouble with Nexium. I have heard many such stories. Nexium has many side effects and health risks. I recommend my controlled carbohydrate diet to treate the underlying cause of GERD, which is most likly the cause of the lump you feel in your throat and your burning. I wrote a book who's premise is that consuming excess carbohydrates and the cure is a controlled carb diet tailored to treat GERD. Many people are now realizing this is the single most effective way to treat GERD.I wish you the best in getting wellNorm


----------



## 16850

Hi Dr NormFirstly thanks for you kindness,it really helps when you think your going mad,and you feel the doctors think your exageraiting your symptoms,I'm sure I'm not the only person on the Forum that has felt that.You mention a book you wrote re Carbs and Gerd, is this available to buy.Also re the depression and anxiety,has anyone found going on medication for those symptons,help you more able to cope with the Gerd.At the moment I desperate to try to stop the nausea every morning,as I can't go to work until thats stopped,the only thing that seems to help a little is if when I wake up and nausea starts I've taken aNexium 20mg which seems to ease it,but left with dry mouth, has anybody else had this nausea problem and found a cure,I would be grateful if anybody could give me some help on this.Sorry to sound so down hearted,but I feel that this is how I'm going to be for good now.Never feeling well,can't work,can't live a normal life.It also affects our loved ones as well,and I don't know how my partner copes with me,I've gone from a happy,funny person, to a scared,frighted women. Just glad this forum is here,to help us all by just talking about our feelings and fears.Sueuk


----------



## 19272

Hi Sue, I am so sorry you are suffering like this and don`t seem to be getting any help. You sound really desperate. I am also from the uk. Doncaster to be exact. Your symptoms do sound a bit strange. I have had GERD and IBS for years, but have never experienced the lump in the throat. The nausea you describe is strange too. I am following Doctor Norms theories at the moment. The low carb regime and I have been able to reduce my meds considerably. I really believe that carbs cause a lot of problems for GERD and IBS. Could your problems be diet related? Try some eliminations of certain foods and see if it helps. Keep us informed of your progress. I hope you are feeling better today. Take care, Vanessa


----------



## 23582

Hi Sue,I wonder if the depresion and axiety is related to just plain being upset about your symptoms and the impact on your life. My contact info is in my profile.Thanks,Norm


----------



## 14867

HelloWhen i swallow it sounds like theres a frog in my throat and it sounds and feels bumpy. i have GERd and i have problems breathing , i think its gas, doctors say it anxiety and panic. I couldnt eat solds for ages now i am by force other wise ill melt and have no meat left on me. Food also comes back up to my throat, i can feel it, so does gas and it makes my throat feel closed. It scary it feels like my throat will eventually close and my chest will too it feels like theres pressure and i cant breathe. I also feel detached like a ghost i cant feel my bdy and i feel liek im going to disappear, doc says its from anxiety but from what? ive been sick and i wont get better thats why. i cant work properly and if i go to a club i get worse and my paniky nd my throat gets worse..heeeellllllppp. I mite taking zoloft, coz when i took it for a week my throat opened upa bit!!BYEEE


----------



## 23582

Throaty,I am so sorry to hear you are having these problems. It should help elliminate some of your reflux if you cut back on starchy carbs, but given your variety of other symptoms, you should definately be in the close care of a good physician. Don't give up and definately explore dietiary that limit carbs to improve the gas and reflux.Take care,Norm


----------



## 23582

Hi,For a review of the low carb approach for GERD, please see Michael Eades Blog http://blog.proteinpower.com/drmike/archiv...burn_cured.html.Dr Norm


----------



## MarshaS

Does anyone else have the swallowing problems. I was on Prilosec for a month and the swallwoing issues went away. I am just finishing up a two week round of penacillin and its starting up again. I have also been taking psyllium for reguality and I heard that it can cause your esophagus to narrow. I don't like this sensation it is very uncomfortable.


----------



## CloudStrife

David, if there's any chance you're still reading, what remedy combination worked for you? I have a chronic lump that seems to have started around the same time as IBS, and when I'm sick my lump and IBS both seem to get worse. I won't touch antacids ever again since they may have worsened my IBS by adding SIBO.


----------

